# BlueJ Projekt öffnen



## Endymion (2. Dez 2010)

kurze und doofe frage: welches Programm brauche ich, um ein BlueJ-Projekt zu öffnen?


----------



## udo_the_man (2. Dez 2010)

Spontan würde mir da das Programm BlueJ einfallen 
BlueJ - Teaching Java - Learning Java
Oder verstehe ich jetzt hier etwas vollkommen falsch?


----------



## Endymion (2. Dez 2010)

öhm ne sry hab mich verschrieben  ich meine ein jar- archiv


----------



## Eldorado (2. Dez 2010)

java


----------



## Endymion (2. Dez 2010)

hab ich, aber wenn ich die datei öffnen will, lässt sie sich nicht öffnen


----------



## XHelp (2. Dez 2010)

Und mit "lässt sich nicht öffnen" meinst du genau was?


----------



## Eldorado (2. Dez 2010)

Wie versuchst du sie denn zu öffnen?

```
java -jar dateipfad
```


----------



## preachie (3. Dez 2010)

Wenn Deine Frage darauf gerichtet ist, wie Du an die Inhalte kommst, sprich das Archiv auspacken kannst, kannst Du ein jar Archiv auch einfach mit beliebigen Zip-Programm öffnen, wie WinZip, WinRar, 7z, etc. pp.


----------



## Endymion (3. Dez 2010)

die sache ist doch ganz einfach: wenn ich auch einem bluej-projekt eine jar-datei  mache, wie kann ich diese datei öffnen?


----------



## bone2 (3. Dez 2010)

was meinst du mit öffnen? die ist nicht zum aufmachen gedacht


----------



## Eldorado (3. Dez 2010)

Es gibt folgende Optionen:
1. Du willst das jar-Archiv öffnen: Dann  einfach mit einem Packprogramm öffnen
2. Du willst die jar ausführen: Dann 
	
	
	
	





```
java -jar pfadZuDerDatei
```
Das wurde aber hier schon gesagt, von daher sag uns jetzt mal was du genau willst, was du gemacht hast und was dabei raus gekommen ist.


----------



## Endymion (3. Dez 2010)

ich möchte eine .jar datei öffnen (also wenn ich beispielsweise ein spil programmiert habe, die datei um es ohne bluej zu öffnen) wenn ich jetzt aber einen doppelklick auf die datei mache, bekomme ich nur die meldung, dass ich kein programm habe, um diese datei zu öffnen.


----------



## bone2 (3. Dez 2010)

installier java, unter windows wird da automatisch eine verknüpfung hergestellt und sonst, wie schon 10mal geschrieben


> java -jar pfadZuDerDatei.jar


----------



## Endymion (3. Dez 2010)

und wo soll ich das eingeben?


----------



## XHelp (3. Dez 2010)

In der Konsole. So wie es vermutlich in jedem Java Buch - Kapitel 1 erklärt ist.


----------



## Eldorado (3. Dez 2010)

In der Konsole. Startmenü -> Ausführen -> cmd eintippen und dann in der Konsole den Befehl.


----------

